# My Setup With Audyssey



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all im new to this forum but not new to home theatre, i have owned now for a year my denon avr 3313, my reasion for joining this forum is to try and work out the setup of Audyssey, the past year i have reset and recalibrated the amp about 10 15 times and have learnt with every test. 

My system is as follows. 
Front L & R Sony ss-m500, 40-50.000 Hz Set to large 
Centre Sony ss-cn250 85-20.000 Hz set to small 
Surround L & R Eltax HT2 Bipolar 50-22.000 HZ set to small 
Surround Back L&R Sony ss-sr250 85-20.000 HZ set to small 

No sub at the moment 

My issue has been levels especially the rears using audyssey the rears are always a little faint, but then using my sound level after improves things a lot more the clarity of sound directions, but i cant help think that Audyssey should make a better job of it than me manually doing it. Im very happy with the quality of sound, music is excellent and so are films but there some thing not quite right, when doing a setup the amp keeps showing out of phase for speakers centre and FR but i have checked the cable with meter from amp to speakers, but i will say some of the speakers Amit a slightly different ton with the test tone. I'm only using the rear seating area as the main listening area and using 6 positions with position 1 being in the centre of seat on a tripod above ear height. Ive uploaded some photos to show room layout and the levels calibration screen setting. the second photo is the level figures using my c- rated Sound meter. Any help greatly appreciated

Update
Tonight in have done another speaker recal and gained better results with the souns stage, position one was as always centre, but the rest of the 5 postions i used spaceing of 1 ft max from the centre mark, postions 5-6 and placed thr rtipod right on the edge of the seat cusions, its now shown me just how finiky this multi xt really is.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mark.

-Bill


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Things seem to make sense to me. Your surrounds are much closer to the mic than the fronts and therefore the trim levels are lower. The biggest change is in your center channel which my guess is because the measurement position was not exactly the same.

Your second approach of spacing the mic positions closer together is a good step. Beyond that, bump up or down the levels to appeal to your taste. Some movies/programs use the surrounds much more/less than others. Does your receiver have Audyssey Dynamic EQ? If so, enable that and you will notice boosted surrounds.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know if you saw this but here is some great info on Audyssey posted by Wayne that will help...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Very interesting setup.
What does the Audessey do if the projector screen is lowered?

The center channel height is probably aligned with the mic, the center speaker may also be more sensitive than the L/R speakers, the rug does not extend in front of the L/R speakers, or a combination of all that results in the -8dB for the center vs -4dB on the mains.

No subwoofer ?


----------



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all 
Have been and master reset the amp and using the same mic location the following levels have altered again

Front left -3.5
Front right -3.5
Centre -5-5
Surr left --2.5
Sur right -3.5
Surbck left-9.0
Surbck right -7.0

The main speakers give out out really good LFE so never really needed a sub, plus there not cheap any more to get a decent one, 

The rug is just for show, I do have dynamic eq and its currently turned off, 

When we use the the projector screen 125inch, we do loose volume from the fronts but sadly there not a lot we can do so just live with it.

I'll try and get some photos of the screen down.


----------



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)

Main seating area


----------



## PirateMark (Dec 28, 2014)

projector screen down for night viewing


----------

